# are is you a VIKING??



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 14, 2016)

THAT LIKES *SPAM???*
*


 *


----------



## Somnium (Mar 14, 2016)

Negative


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Negative


:c


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Never tried the real life spam food... Wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 14, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Never tried the real life spam food... Wonder what it tastes like.


IS GOOD

ESPECIALLY FRIED TO A CRISP


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> IS GOOD
> 
> ESPECIALLY FRIED TO A CRISP


What even really is it? what texture? just wut?


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 14, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> What even really is it? what texture? just wut?


ALL YOUR FAVORITE MEATZ

GRIND THEM UP AND FORM A RECTANGULAR BLOCK

ADD SALT

IS SPAM


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> ALL YOUR FAVORITE MEATZ
> 
> GRIND THEM UP AND FORM A RECTANGULAR BLOCK
> 
> ...



Hm, i'll give to try it one day.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 14, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Hm, i'll give to try it one day.


:-D


----------



## Somnium (Mar 14, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> ALL YOUR FAVORITE MEATZ
> 
> GRIND THEM UP AND FORM A RECTANGULAR BLOCK
> 
> ...



but first you have to beat it really hard so it grinds up easier


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> but first you have to beat it really hard so it grinds up easier


Why are we even talking about spam? xD how did the fourms get THIS off-topic xD


----------

